# Team Daiwa Hat



## Jim (Dec 27, 2019)

Brand New NEVER work Team Daiwa Hat up for grabs! It was given to me in a gift bag that I won from TackleSupplyDepot. I tried to give it away once before, but the winner never claimed it. I just saw it as I was cleaning up my fishing area. Here is your chance to show that you are a Daiwa fan! :lol: 



All you need to so is reply with "IN" below and I will pull a name from Random.org on New Years day. What a way to start 2020 :LOL2: 

I Might just throw in some extra goodies as well......shoot, you know I will. 8)

This one is open to TinBoats.net members only. (Free to join, so just do it! \/)


----------



## botchco (Dec 27, 2019)

in


----------



## ram rod (Dec 27, 2019)

in


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 27, 2019)

IN


----------



## jeff925 (Dec 27, 2019)

in


----------



## freimer (Dec 29, 2019)

In


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 30, 2019)

In


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 3, 2020)

Aw shucks, I'm too late for this one. But, the good news is one of my sons gave me a fisherman's hat that is shaped like the one Smalls wore on Sandlot.


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2020)

Random.org picked number 5 which makes freimer the winner! Congrats Freimer! Message me your mailing info so I can get the hat out to you.


----------



## freimer (May 20, 2020)

Just received my hat yesterday! Thanks very much for sending it. The decals and other goodies were an unexpected bonus. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

